# Old School Porsche 914 install



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

I have had this little 914 for a few years and decided to redo the install (Again!) So the kit list is now as follows - 

Mcintosh MX5000 & MPM4000 meters

USD Audio processors - 6 channel active rack mount processor & 30 band EQ's

2 x Soundstream Class A Picassos, each running bridged, so 2 channels instead of four, one for each side

Soundstream Class A 10.2 running Velodyne DF-10sc upfront in footwell.

KEF Q300 (home) drivers in kicks.

3 x Odyssey PC680 batteries and a DD10 controlling it all :sunny:

Lots to do..


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Decided layout


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Speakers next...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Man, I love a 914. I don't love working on a 914 engine, but love the car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyne (May 18, 2010)

Purely bloody awesome. Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## crazyirish (Jan 17, 2013)

Most excellent! I hope my Porsche install turns out half as nice.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Very cool car! I had one a while back. Not sure if I would have added three battery's specially that high up but cool build.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice to see a Rubicon install with spoilers...clean look.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow dude! awesome attention to detail!

it looks like you are doing it right the first time (well, this time lol)

i love how you put the 31 band EQ's and the crossover as an arm rest. very cool!

go volkswagen! (lol, well now porsche is vw hehe!)


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!!

Awesome... everything from the wicked equipment to the choice of cars is grabbing my attention and then some...

Question, what is the material you are using to build the shelving/racks with?


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

just amazing, I love it


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice work, Rod!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

sydmonster said:


> YES! YES! YES!!
> 
> 
> Question, what is the material you are using to build the shelving/racks with?


Looks like Fleckstone paint to me, I just threw a load of that away last week!


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> YES! YES! YES!!
> 
> Awesome... everything from the wicked equipment to the choice of cars is grabbing my attention and then some...
> 
> Question, what is the material you are using to build the shelving/racks with?


Hi guys and thankyou for the encouragement 

The amp build is a mix of MDF and Birch, the finish is a stone fleck paint, which was used extensively in the 1990's - I reckon it suits the car/install. The whole boot is going to be covered in a black vinyl covered panel with glass windows, so on opening the boot it's a bit more stealth (and acceptable at Porsche meets!!!!)

EDIT - Yes Mr Audiophile, thats the stuff.. Made here by Plasticote.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome build here! So are you running ID horns with the kef drivers as midbass?


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks superb, sir!


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice install!


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> Awesome build here! So are you running ID horns with the kef drivers as midbass?


No, sorry Horns and midbass in teh doors was the last install, Now I'm just using teh kicks running the KEFs with the Velodyne sub. Simple.

After one disaster trying to cover the kick builds - My glue had gone gloopy as I had it stored too long so it didn't stick properly and just peeled off in strips as I was trying to manipulate the vinyl.. (Thanks to AS trim for some more vinyl and glue!) And I managed to get it done this evening, deadened the inside of the build with 4mm deadening and then painted in glue and got stuck in... Was a bit worried as this is teh most complicated shape I have trimmed yet, but turned out well 




























































Driver and trim ring in place.



















And with grill fitted.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very cool install!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i love the mix of oldschool install style with the classic rane and mac deck. you just need an apogee da1000 to make me feel ancient ,lol


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very Nice! Love all of it so far!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

A most excellent retro install! I used fleckstone paint in my last vehicle for that 90's look and feel. Keep up the good work and maybe some more pictures of the car?

Derek


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Derekj said:


> A most excellent retro install! I used fleckstone paint in my last vehicle for that 90's look and feel. Keep up the good work and maybe some more pictures of the car?
> 
> Derek


Thanks  



Here is a pic from a recent Talkaudio feature, featuring my mugg too.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Passenger side pod taking shape today.. 




























Drivers side fitted..

Two years ago at the Goodwood festival of speed here in England I saw a car which had leather covered sills - I think it was a Citroen concept car in the supercar paddock, I really liked the idea and thought it added a touch of luxury, so thought I would do that here too.. A layer of MLV underneath and then stuck down ontop, It does look better, it flows from teh kickbuild down the sill now, also I am able to get a really bespoke feel now. I think I'll get some coco mats as a contrast, would look pretty cool imo..


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Nicely done! Did you replace the clutch before adding all the gear? Hate to think of all the added weight cooking the clutch, they were always an expensive PIA to work on!
Makes me wish I hadn't sold off all my old-school Rane racks.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes the car is in fine fettle  No problems there at all


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Damn thats an install. Love the equipment as well. You basically have all the stuff I wanted but could never afford. I bet that car sounds great.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Jroo said:


> Damn thats an install. Love the equipment as well. You basically have all the stuff I wanted but could never afford. I bet that car sounds great.


Basically I'm in the same boat, I LOVED all this equipment when I was younger and ran a lesser model Soundstream Granite amps etc.. I always lusted after the Chrome Class A's and have finally managed to get a matched set together. The Ranes were one of those things that I jusy loved back in the day, it seemed extreme and in reality is when a small box the size of a couple of packets of cigarettes can do the same thing in the digital domain, ut have had systems with Alto ucs pro, Bitone etc and I just keep coming back to this pure analogue sound. This car has been a project for years and I decided I would just do it one more time (Fatal last words!!) :laugh: - I'm already thinking how good it could sound with a 6to8 or Arc processor....


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Man, very nicely done. Love the old school theme. I'm currently working on my own with some very similar components. Soundstream Reference amps, Image waveguides, Image 15" IDW's and PG DD-5. I wasn't sure what kind of processor I wanted to use but after reading this I went into my closet and pulled out my Rane crossover and eq's and the wheels started spinning. 

Any more pics and info on your sub set up?


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Sure, its a Velodyne DF10sc in a fibreglass front fitted enclosure - 



































The velodyne is an amazing subwoofer, I have had a SS 10.2 amplifier modified to run it - the crossovers have all been removed and the power supply upgraded etc. The amp has been tuned top play flat down to 5hz, whereas it rolled off at 40hz before the changes.. A velodyne is incredible in-car, it now plays so low it's ridiculous.


----------



## thecat666 (Nov 16, 2007)

As said before Rod its deffo revolved into to such a brilliant diy install, this is a truly built not bought system i for one just hope we get to meet up so i can get my long awaited demo.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Finished the front stage today..

All Leds changed in the Soundstream amps to match the DD10 now (Apart from the Green on the Velodyne controller I'll have to change that!!)























































































































A good day, sounds nice too


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Rod, I'll post this here as I already stated _my_ opinion on TA. 

My gf thinks your build is awesome.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Does she??!! Tell her she's awesome too


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing work dude


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

lemme say it again: I LOVE THIS INSTALL! roduk i love the simplicity and how effective it is . i bet driving this car is a blast too. thanks for showing us the way!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Super Super nice! Love this install!


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Truly unique. I would love to see and hear this thing in person. Love the gear too.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome install. Congrats


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the carpet you have used for the sub - very period correct. It also makes the wheels start turning for my car, got lots of space in the pass footwell.........


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Just a quick note to say what a great company Rane are! I had a problem (noise on just one pot) of my AC23 X-over, one email to Rane and a new old stock is on it's way to me in the post  Excellent service!!

Other than the noise the tuning is going well. Put a UCS Pro in briefly teh other day to see if TA made enough of a difference to get rid of the analogue crossovers - er, no. it sounded ****.. The Ranes swiftly went back in!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Do I see Ribbon's in the Pillars? Damn nice install my friend. Kudo's all around.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Do I see Ribbon's in the Pillars? Damn nice install my friend. Kudo's all around.


Yes you do! Infinity K ribbons, I had those in for when I was using Image dynamics large bodies - these really helped widen the stage... 

They are not connected now, although I might try a little trick of putting them in the headrests firing at the side window to widen the stage at the extremes.. they add so much ambience way up in the ^6k region that having that information along side you (at a very low level) will probably help with the overall ambience, I might try one day!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice to here how Rane helped you out. Because of this thread I'm contemplating using mine in my next build and decided to look up the owners manuals and loved the sense of humor they put in the manuals. 

Power switch: Two guesses. :laugh:


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW, JUST WOW. I absolutely love your attention to detail and the simplicity of the install. I just told my wife that this makes me want to redo my install because I feel that I failed when I see how clean yours is. I have a friend with a 914 that I'm going to show this to, his has a Subaru WRX motor in it.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic vinyl wrapping. Covering the sills in the same vinyl is brilliant. Really ties it together and looks like OEM. Its true the best ideas are simple. Really high end fabrication my friend.


----------



## ovilla (Sep 4, 2014)

Just curious if you converted the RANE ME 30's and AC 23 to 12 volt or if you are using a 12 volt power inverter for everything.

Thanks

Omar


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME install!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

As an old school lover myself, I must say this is absolute Nirvana. The class A Soundstreams are beautiful too. There are actually a couple of BNIB Picassos, and 5.0s on EBay right now if anyone cares to look. 

Bravo sir! Bravo!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

sub'd always liked those cars. Have you done anything else to it?

Josh


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

how did I miss this!!! wow! such a classy and KISS, yet not so KISS build!!
Such a cool car and such great build.

It has all that gear you always used to dream about, but with a modern, "that's better" twist to it!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this marvelous car in the best color they 
ever used IMHO. Love how everything blends so nice with the sub 
almost disappearing. OUTSTANDING craftsmanship and attention to
detail. 

Did you ever finish up paneling in the rear? Or by now have you 
completely change it all up?

Cheers,
Scott


----------

